# Dual Bulb hoods



## badfishie (Nov 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has tried using one of those dual bulb hoods using 600 watt metal halide in one socket and 600 watt high pressure sodium in the other for the duration of the grow opposed to a single 1000 metal halide for veg and changing to 1000 watt high pressure sodium for flower and what the results were.

Thanks


----------



## captain insaneo (Nov 7, 2009)

just get a ceramic metal halide if you dont want to switch bulbs


----------



## badfishie (Nov 7, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> just get a ceramic metal halide if you dont want to switch bulbs


Yeah i understand that ceramic is defenitly the way to go and if there was a 600 watt ceramic I would jump on it, I was just wondering if anyone has used the dual bulb hoods and if the diffrence is worth the extra cash....


----------



## eric8313 (Nov 7, 2009)

ya i definatly want to get a couple soon. they are way sick


----------



## badfishie (Nov 12, 2009)

Aparently no one in the forum has tried using both types of bulbs in a dual bulb hood, or dosent think that the results were worth posting. Please let me know if you have tried this and if it worth the money..


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 12, 2009)

Naw, get one of the new dual arc bulbs and save yourself the hassle of two lamps in the same fixture.


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 13, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Naw, get one of the new dual arc bulbs and save yourself the hassle of two lamps in the same fixture.


People who don't understand the question shouldn't answer it.

Yes. Using both throughout the grow would be superior to using one or the other.


----------



## eric8313 (Nov 13, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> People who don't understand the question shouldn't answer it.
> 
> Yes. Using both throughout the grow would be superior to using one or the other.


lol i like ur response to rantyr. very true


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 13, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> People who don't understand the question shouldn't answer it.
> 
> Yes. Using both throughout the grow would be superior to using one or the other.


People that don't understand a response shouldn't post snarky responses. 

A dual arc bulb WOULD be using both throughout the grow, just not in seperate lamps and the hassle of a fixture requiring two lamps and two ballasts!


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 13, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> People that don't understand a response shouldn't post snarky responses.
> 
> A dual arc bulb WOULD be using both throughout the grow, just not in seperate lamps and the hassle of a fixture requiring two lamps and two ballasts!


That still wasn't answering the question. 

Dual arc bulbs have a terrible PAR rating and are, until the technology is improved, vastly inferior to either technology individually implemented. Recommend inferior single bulb solutions when CMH bulbs are now readily available for both MH and HPS ballasts is also a tad silly imo. 

I apologize for the attitude in my initial response though. It was uncalled for.


----------



## eric8313 (Nov 13, 2009)

hes asking whether any has used the reflectors that can have to bulbs in it, not a dual color bulb.


----------



## lightdream (Nov 13, 2009)

i have seen these on the market like the "
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Growzilla Dual Bulb Air Coolable Reflector[/FONT]*


i believe they also have the air cool tubes . i would also like to know if these are any good. You would be giving all your plants both spectrum of light, benefiting from both bulbs at the same time with out an extra lamp or needing to change them. i think you still need to ballast for this one hood.

http://www.groworganic.com/item_GP765_Growzilla_Dual_Bulb_Air_Coolable.html


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 13, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> That still wasn't answering the question.
> 
> Dual arc bulbs have a terrible PAR rating and are, until the technology is improved, vastly inferior to either technology individually implemented. Recommend inferior single bulb solutions when CMH bulbs are now readily available for both MH and HPS ballasts is also a tad silly imo.
> 
> I apologize for the attitude in my initial response though. It was uncalled for.


Sorry, I have not seen data showing poor PAR in either the Ushio or Hortilux dual arc lamps. Are you sure you are talking about the same one I am? http://www.growlightexpress.com/hps-mh-bulbs-7/dual-arc-hps-and-mh-68/ushio-1000-watt-dual-core-tube-lamp-887.html

If you are, please link to any info regarding poor PAR performance, that would be greatly appreciated. I heard about these on ICmag forums and they sounded great. 

I heard good things about CMH but I didn't think they came any bigger than 400w. If they do, then I apologize, that's just me not keeping up with the latest/greatest.


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 13, 2009)

badfishie said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried using one of those dual bulb hoods using 600 watt metal halide in one socket and 600 watt high pressure sodium in the other for the duration of the grow opposed to a single 1000 metal halide for veg and changing to 1000 watt high pressure sodium for flower and what the results were.
> 
> Thanks


 Here is a pic of my DIY combo hood. 600HPS and 400MH. I use just the MH for the first 2 or 3 weeks of veg. Then add the HPS a week or so before transition. Then both up until the last 2 weeks or so before harvest. Those last few weeks I add a HPS on the MH side. I use Lumatek ballasts. I like the results. I think the blue spectrum especially helps control some of the vertical growth during the transition.


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 13, 2009)

Thought I better add a pic of the results so I do not get yelled at!!!!! LOL IMHO I think anyway you can have more of both spectrums, more natural like the sun, you cant go wrong. I know I am enjoying experimenting with it. And love the results!


----------



## Killface (Nov 13, 2009)

I Recently tried the dual socket hoods and it was actually pretty nice other than buying two very expensive bulbs. I found heat was a bit of an issue considering you have two bulbs worth of heat.


----------



## badfishie (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you cowboylogic. I was just wondering if anyone had done exactly what you have sown. I like the results, would you say its worth the extra cost?


----------



## badfishie (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Killface I will look into that


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 15, 2009)

badfishie said:


> Thank you cowboylogic. I was just wondering if anyone had done exactly what you have sown. I like the results, would you say its worth the extra cost?


Your welcome. And yes I do. 400 watt mh bulbs are much cheaper than a 600 watt hps to mh conversion bulbs, use less power than the 600 and produces about the same lumen output. If they made an actuall 600mh then I would use 2-600. But since they do not I will stick with my 600/400 combo.


----------



## badfishie (Nov 15, 2009)

@Cowboylogic thanks again. i too wish there were 600mh...thnaks for your knowledge


----------



## mr. greenthumbs (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah man, i used 2 400 watts systems with such good short stout plants that are almost always females.so now i use a 1ooowatt hps with 1 400 hm. i started 8 plants and got 8 short stout females.18/6. day 45 from seed now they on 12/12.i don't use a hood on the 400.i got a cheap one on the 1000 watter though.i can only run the 400 watter when it's cool enough.as it puts off alot more heat than the 1000w hps.and i keep my lamps spread apart so i think you'd be better off with 2 seperate systems.more options and less heat that way.plus you can grow bigger plants and more of'em if you want.


----------



## lightdream (Nov 17, 2009)

I always see HPS lamps but add Co2 to the mix having a side by side comparison of 3 or more crops to see how much of a difference it makes to have MH lights added to the mix would be interesting. From price to power consumptions which when does it not become benefiting to the consumer or at what stage does the plant really use the light. It to bad we dont have testing and reviews like we do for computer hardware.


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 21, 2009)

mr. greenthumbs said:


> yeah man, i used 2 400 watts systems with such good short stout plants that are almost always females.so now i use a 1ooowatt hps with 1 400 hm. i started 8 plants and got 8 short stout females.18/6. day 45 from seed now they on 12/12.i don't use a hood on the 400.i got a cheap one on the 1000 watter though.i can only run the 400 watter when it's cool enough.as it puts off alot more heat than the 1000w hps.and i keep my lamps spread apart so i think you'd be better off with 2 seperate systems.more options and less heat that way.plus you can grow bigger plants and more of'em if you want.


DUDE!!!!!!!! 400 mh puts off more heat than a 1000 hps????????? (I'm sorry. But if you really thinks this, then..... you rode the little school bus, and wear a helmet) I want some of what you are smoking. Are you serious? If you are then you obviously do not have a clue about what you are talking about. Own not so much as a single HID. And probaly have never even grown a 'hang nail'. Stay on the porch pup.


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 22, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!! 400 mh puts off more heat than a 1000 hps????????? (I'm sorry. But if you really thinks this, then..... you rode the little school bus, and wear a helmet) I want some of what you are smoking. Are you serious? If you are then you obviously do not have a clue about what you are talking about. Own not so much as a single HID. And probaly have never even grown a 'hang nail'. Stay on the porch pup.


Clearly he was wrong. No need such an unending, prattling tool about it. Grow up.


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 23, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Clearly he was wrong. No need such an unending, prattling tool about it. Grow up.


If he wants to give bad advice. Then I am gonna speak my peace. By the way. Did you actually read 'everything' he stated? What BS>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 23, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> If he wants to give bad advice. Then I am gonna speak my peace. By the way. Did you actually read 'everything' he stated? What BS>>>>>>>>>>


There is a subtle difference between speaking your mind and just being a dick while looking stupid.


----------

